# Giant Bicycles Demo Day 10/24 Simi Valley



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

Simi Cycling Center and Giant bicycles are hosting a demo day in Simi.
Come test ride Giant's 2010 line of Road and Mountain bikes.
Get there early and join a section of the famous Simi Ride with 100+ riders every week.

2010 bikes are here and they are sweet!

TCR Advanced
Defy Advanced
Trance X
Anthem X
Reign X
XTC 29er

Where: Long Canyon Parking Lot (where wood ranch parkway meets long canyon (first stree) in Simi Valley)
When: Saturday 10/24 8:30am - 2:00pm.
FREE - just bring ID, a helmet and pedals/shoes if you don't want to run flat pedals.
we do have some popular clipless pedals but you're assured a proper setup if you bring yours (bring your bike - we'll swap 'em and swap 'em back).

Call the store with any questions: 805-522-0565
See you there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I want to go to a demo day, don't know of ever being near one though.


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

if simi is not too far - head out and hop on a 2010 bike or 2...


----------

